# How has so many decisions been made on Bill before it goes before Dail



## ballaboy (13 Apr 2012)

Big issue in the proposed Insolvency Bill is the usual suspects are wondering how they can carve it up and take control of any money that can be earned out of it, not much credence been given to the person in financial difficulties. 

The bill has not gone through Dail yet but everybody knows who going to run it, one organisation is moving to bigger offices and can tell you freely what their role will be, I thought we lived in a democracy?

Just a few figures to give an idea of the task.

Ireland V Scotland.

Similar sizes, similar populations.

Last year there was 20,000 personal insolvencies in Scotland.

For everybody that was made bankrupt by a Creditor,7 applied to have themselves made Bankrupt.

12,000 Bankruptcies

8,000 Protected trust deeds.

They have Bankruptcy of this nature in Scotland for years.

Take the Irish Situation where we have at least 5 years of a back log of people looking for insolvency this would indicate we could have in excess of 100,000 applications in year one.

I rest my case


----------



## wbbs (13 Apr 2012)

Who is going to run it?  I would love to know, any jobs going there, I want one!


----------



## mf1 (13 Apr 2012)

"I rest my case "

Which is what? 

mf


----------



## ballaboy (13 Apr 2012)

Awareness of size of problem,

No qualified people to administer it.

Too many decisions already made by faceless people

Only people who not represented the unfortunate victims


----------



## Wishes (14 Apr 2012)

Hi Ballaboy, I'd been contemplating bankruptcy last year and had been in  talks with an insolvency practitioner in the UK.  They advised me that  there maybe hope for me working my way out of this mess, and said I maybe  best suited to a debt management plan. 

Roll on 2012 and the debt management plan has been scrapped by the UK company and passed onto an insolvensy trustee in Ireland without my say so.  My contact details were passed over without my knowledge.

I agree with your post.  I also ask the questions, if little is known about personal insolvency bill, why was the UK bankruptcy company made fully aware of what was coming down the road and why where the powers that be working with trustees over the past couple of months, when the bill is primarily at discussion level only?

Any hint of who the main runners will be?


----------



## ballaboy (14 Apr 2012)

Hi Wishes,Think we live in a Democracy you should approach your local T D and voice your concern.I am worried this has already been hi-jacked go to MABS website and see their submission to Dept of Justice and compare it with what happening on the ground also see Flac submisssions also.
What you say about uk does not surprise me it confirms what I think.
Remember there never was a lock made that there was not a key made for.
What is most worrying about your post is there is no insolvency trustee in Ireland yet that I am aware of


----------



## ajapale (14 Apr 2012)

Ballaboy,



Please edit the title of your thread to reflect your Question/Comment fully.

What point are you making? or What is your question exactly?

Your bullet point style is hard to follow. Try to use fully formed sentences.

Thanks,

aj
moderator



ballaboy said:


> Big issue in the proposed Insolvencey Bill is  the usual suspects are wondering how they can carve it up and take  control of any money that can be earned out of it,not much credence been  given to the person in financial difficulties.Bill has not gone through  Dail yet but everybody knows who going to run it,one organisation is  moving to bigger offices and can tell you freely what their role will  be,I thought we lived in a Democracy.
> Just a few figures to give an idea of the task.
> 
> Ireland V Scotland.
> ...





ballaboy said:


> Awareness of size of problem,
> 
> No qualified people to administer it.
> 
> ...





ballaboy said:


> Hi Wishes,Think we live in a Democracy you  should approach your local T D and voice your concern.I am worried this  has already been hi-jacked go to MABS website and see their submission  to Dept of Justice and compare it with what happening on the ground also  see Flac submisssions also.
> What you say about uk does not surprise me it confirms what I think.
> Remember there never was a lock made that there was not a key made for.
> What is most worrying about your post is there is no insolvency trustee in Ireland yet that I am aware of


----------



## ballaboy (14 Apr 2012)

Thanks but can not seem to edit title,will note your points for future postings

*Debt Relief Certification Scheme*
04 April 2012 09:37 Age: 11 days


*March 30th 2012*

The Chief Executive of the Citizens Information Board, Tony McQuinn, confirmed today that MABS will have a role in the administrating of the proposed new Debt Relief Certification Scheme . It should be noted that the insolvency legislation has not yet been passed into effect, therefore the proposed arrangements, including Debt Relief Certificates, are not as yet available to consumers. In the interim, callers to MABS offices and to the MABS National Helpline are invited to continue to avail of the services currently provided by MABS.


This what I mean has Dail any power anymore


----------



## Wishes (14 Apr 2012)

ballaboy said:


> What is most worrying about your post is there is no insolvency trustee in Ireland yet that I am aware of



I thought so too, that is until my information was passed onto one of them.  They come in the form of debt management companies (selected few). A lot of DM companies have been closed down over the past few months.  There are a certain few left that are already in place or are leading people believe they are??


----------



## ajapale (15 Apr 2012)

You will get a much better response to your question if you  the title of your post in line with the Posting Guidelines. 

Please read the  before posting again on Askaboutmoney.

Any responses to posts with vague or meaningless titles will be removed.

If the title is not edited within a reasonable time, the post will be deleted.


aj
moderator


----------



## ajapale (15 Apr 2012)

The new title How has so many decisions been made on Bill before it goes before Dail is meaningless and does not appear to relate to the first post.
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=168164


----------



## Jim2007 (15 Apr 2012)

ballaboy said:


> This what I mean has Dail any power anymore



Until such time as the bill is passed and signed into law, nothing is finalized! As with any legislation, various individuals and organizations will make submissions and government ministers and civil servants will set out how they see the law being implemented, in the end the Dail will have the last say, this is normal practice and I don't see why it should be any different this time.

If you have an issue with this then make your points clearly and succinctly, rather than cliches like the above.


----------

